# Ankles and knees pain T_T



## vehemental (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm new to posting on this forum, but I've been reading you since 2001.
I always wanted (and feared) to become a BBW. 
Now, I am pretty large, with 1,69m height and 104 kg. I feel sexier and hornier than EVER! And I'm happy to have the body that I've secretly dreamt with since I was a little kid. (Perhaps a bigger belly would be OK)
But, I have a not so small problem. I work standing. And I'm having terrible pains on the ankles. (My knees hurt too)
How can I do to make my knees and ankles stronger, so they can endure all the weight I've put on? 
In EVERY freakin' page I've visited trying to get some info on excercises I could do, they say "lose the extra weight" "don't be overweight" and things like that, or they say "do sittings"... With a big wide heavy ass like mine that's a big no-no (The weight would make me collapse and go straight into the floor) I guess that if I see a physician, the same thing will happen...
But I definitely NOT want to lose the weight!!!!!!!!!! I just LOVE how it feels, all this ample curves and gorgeous giggles.... 
In fact, the pain (and the awfully small clothing sizes here in Argentina) is preventing me from trying to enlarge a little more....
Does anybody have a clue of what can I do to strengthen my knees and ankles?
If you don't understand something that I wrote, please say it to me (non-native English speaker here, and not sure if I'm writing it all in the proper way)


----------



## Jah (Apr 10, 2013)

I get knee and ankle pain and would love to know how to deal with it as well.


----------



## Tad (Apr 11, 2013)

First, to be clear, Im not an expert, and there are a lot of things that could cause ankle (and knee) pain, so I have some suggestions based on things that have worked for my wife and I, but they may not work for you. Second, there is no guarantee that anything you do will really prevent getting pain at your weight and with the job you are doingsometimes joints just are not really up to that sort of use, especially if they have been damaged in the past.

With those disclaimers out of the way, I have four suggestions: cushioning your foot, varying how you stand, stretching, and exercises.

Cushioning your foot: Cushioning your foot will reduce the maximum impact that your ankles and knees have to absorb. It doesnt help much with just standing there, but softening the harder blows should make things easier on your joints.

This is mostly about your shoes and the insoles in them. You want really good, supportive, shoes, that really cushion your foot. Dressier shoes are usually bad, running shoes are OK but they are designed to bounce more than to cushion. Best are walking shoes, or else shoes like Doc Martens or Clarks that really absorb any impact. You also should try gel insoles in the shoes, or even custom orthotic insoles if you can get them. And if there is any chance to soften the floor where you are mostly standing, with even a knit mat (but best would be a gel mat, often used at places like cash registers where people might be standing for hours). 

Varying how you stand: Standing in one position puts the stress on the same muscles, tendons, and joints, in the same way, all of the time. Even if it is your best position, shifting around can help spread around the stress. First make sure to occasionally bend your knees, and to sometimes lift up one foot off the ground and make circles with your toe (moving the joints around). But also find different positions to stand in (adjusting the angle of your feet, how you are lined up, try different things)

Stretching: This can make a really big difference! Tight muscles wont absorb stress, so they leave it to your joints. Look on the web for advice on calf and foot stretches. If you dont normally stretch you might find these hurt at first, as your muscles may be really tight, but keep doing them and try different ones, and you should loosen up the muscles over time. Massage can also help with this.

One to maybe try at the start would be to lie on your back, lift up one leg, grab your calf and pull it towards your chest. Hold for a bit, then do circles with your foot while still holding the leg towards you. Another is to stand on a step with just your toes (hold the hand rail!), and let your heel drop down, below the step.

Exercises: Stronger muscles will support your joints better, and fitter muscles will be able to support your joints longer in the day. Again I suggest searching on the web for ideas. What would be best would be if you could see a physiotherapist who can help train your to do exercises properly and start you off easy and slowly add more as you are ready, but I know that isnt possible for everyone (also: physiotherapists are usually much more accepting of all bodies than are many doctors).

A couple you can start with are: 
- after you do the stretches on the stair that I said above, then do ten lifts, where you start with your heel below the stair, then come up to your tip-toes (heel above the stair), then slowly lower back down. Do these with your leg straight, then with your knees bent. If you are strong enough, do it standing on just one leg.
- while sitting, put one ankle over the other, relaxing the top leg so its weight is on the bottom leg. Then straighten out your bottom leg until it is going straight out, hold for a few seconds, then slowly lower it. Do then switch legs, then repeat a couple more time.
- But these are not enough, they only work some of the muscles around the joint, you need a more complete set to strengthen all of the muscles.

I hope these ideas help you some, and I wish you good luck on reducing the pain--pain is no fun!


----------



## Tad (Apr 11, 2013)

and a couple more things that I didn't remember until it was too late to edit my original post.

- swimming is a great exercise that is easy on the joints (and the fatter you are, the better you float!) It could be a good way to loosen up and improve strength and fitness 

- poorly fitted shoes can cause you to stand in oddly, putting more stress on your ankles and knees. As you get fatter in general, you feet get a little pudgier, which means they'll need 'wider' shoes (really they are bigger all around, but nobody sells 'shoes for fat feet' they just call them 'wide'). At your size you may or may not need wider shoes, depending on the style and brand, but do make sure that when you standing for long your shoes fit comfortably


----------

